# Who's into cryptocurrencies ?



## gertvanjoe (10/4/16)

My guess would be that most would go " Huh ? " but as a regular here it would be nice to hear if some fellow forumites have delved into this


----------



## blujeenz (10/4/16)

Nope, had to google it, basically Bitcoin and friends. 
Full list here:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cryptocurrencies


----------

